# Could it be?



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies cant believe i am actually posting this!
I had to stop clomid after 6 months last month due to OHSS (gutted), so really we are now inbetweenines. 
Anyway we had bms at the right time this month anyway, but not consciously and i was due one between Friday and Today.
I have had the flu for about a week and have also had odd burnign pains in both of my sides whch is weird. Have felt sick on a night for the last four days and wasnt sure if this was flu related but have sarted with mad dreams again like i did last year when i was pg.

Ok i will get on with it - i did A clearblue last night and got the faintest positive but i have been drinking loads and loads. Got up in the nigh twice to wee and the last time was 5 ish and i had to get a drink then as well, looked at my test from last night when i got up and the line looks stronger! i know u are only supposed to believe the first ten minutes but there was a faint one there in the 10 minute window.
I did another one this morning at about 9:40 and the line is a little bit stronger but stll faint, you dont have to squint to see it this time! 

Is this it ladies? have we done it? i am sooo excited but scared to believe it!
What a Christmas it would be!

Spooner AKA Kelly F


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Spooner... 

A famous line on this website is

A LINE IS A LINE xxx

I hope that this is it for you and you can have the best christmas ever.

Sounds like  a BFP to me


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yup, sounds like another for the mum's to be club!!
Congrats!!

Ruth


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Just thought i better update.

Well the good news is that we did manage to conceive naturally and i was pg. 
The sad news is that i had a miscarriage on Tuesday. We named the baby Hope as it has given us hope for the future and not gonna go in straight for IVF.

How long am i expected to bleed for? At the minute it keeps getting heavier and then lighter and i get terrible pains on and off and then pass more clots!
Is this normal?
Last time we had a miscarriage it was a missed one!
Should i be getting concerned that we have lost again or is this common?

Thanks Guys for your support.

Kelly x


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Spooner

I've only just seen your post - I am so sorry sweetheart
((((hugs)))).

Best of luck to you and your other half    

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Kerry I am so sorry to hear your sad news 
Afetr my m/c I bled for exactly 7 days, it was also very heavy. I then came on 5 weeks later.
I hope this helps, apparently if you bleed for more than two weeks then consult your gp.
Take Care
thinking of you
Lisa


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words guys.

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

I am soooo soooo sorry to hear of ur M/C

Lovely name for ur wee one

Thinkin of u at this difficult time having gone thru this 3 weeks ago i really do sympathise if u want to chat anytime about anything feel free to IM me

Lots of love

Emilyxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Spooner

so sorry to hear about your miscarraige but as you say it is great that you are able to concieve naturally.  I have had three miscarriages and after changing diet and taking supplements am now pregnant - nearly 10 weeks and so far so good - there was a strong heartbeat so please keep positive.  

Wishing you all the best for the future - take care.

Michelle


----------

